# American comedy barn video



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's around 9 minutes long, and very funny

http://www.faut-rire.com/fou-rires/fou-rire-communicatif-sur-un-plateau-de-tele-americain.html

Gerald


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

superb

ian


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

The proof that laughter is infectious. Anyone that didn't find that funny needs a frontal lobotomy ;-)
John


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Personally I would rather have a full bottle in front of me than a full frontal lobotomy, but unfortunately I have just been "Firewalled" drat & damn.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

_"Firewalled"_ ?

John


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Aye, firewalled. Mind that I am on a company computer and anything vaguely and I mean vaguely suspicious is "Firewalled". That includes, for example, adult themed, tobacco and alcohol and various other items. Here is another example, several trips ago I was tasked with invetigating the underwater properties of Titanium Anodes. I got as far as the Tit in Titanium and was..................................."Firewalled". 
Eventually did get in after calling the IT bods down South.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Very very funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: played it three times


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Wonderful. Thanks


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

I wonder what part of "American Comedy Barn Video" the firewall didn't like Bill. Oh well, hope that you get to see it at some point, it's worth it.
John


----------

